# My silver electrolysis tank



## conglioa (Dec 28, 2020)

[youtube][/youtube]https://youtu.be/9WvpBvDgv2s
I have just completed a silver electrolysis tank with titanium anode basket, which can hold 5kg of impure silver.
A cylindrical cathode made of titanium, with a diameter of 5cm.
It works with 4.5kg silver anode (3 bars, 1.5kg / bar). The cathode current density I am using is 400A / m2. And it gives a voltage of 3V.
It works fine in my opinion right now and I want to share with you because I have not seen any members try to make silver electrolytic in this way. Hope to have some advice for me to improve it better because I am new to this job.
Thank you, Merry Christmas and New Year.


----------



## Lou (Dec 28, 2020)

There are several patents for cylindrical or annular cathode. A lot use stainless pipe or titanium.

They all have a scraper to keep big dendrites from forming and risking a short; also, small crystal is best to wash, handle and melt!!) Usually the bottom of the cell is an inclined plane so that the crystal that is knocked off the cathode slides down and can then be recovered with an auger.


----------

